# Tìm hiểu những ưu điểm của ghế lưới Văn Phòng



## thieugau1 (18 Tháng năm 2020)

* Bạn đang tìm hiểu những mẫu ghế lưới văn phòng để sử dụng cho văn phòng của mình. Với bài viết sau đâu sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn những ưu điểm của ghế lưới chi tiết nhất và cập nhật mới nhất về những mẫu ghế lưới đẹp năm 2020.*
* Tìm hiểu những ưu điểm của ghế lưới Văn Phòng*
Dòng sản phẩm ghế lưới văn phòng là dòng sản phẩm mới. Dòng sản phẩm này ra đời đặc biệt nhằm thỏa mãn nhu cầu, và giải quyết sự phản ánh của khách hàng khi sử dụng các dòng ghế da hay nỉ. Ghế lưới văn phòng là sự cải tiến của dòng *ghế xoay văn phòng cao cấp* với thiết kế của ghế thanh mảnh và gọn nhẹ. Phần lưng ghế được thiết kế với sự ôm bó sát cơ thể, mang đến cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và thoải mái, hạn chế các bệnh về đường cột sống cho người sử dụng.

Về những *ưu điểm của ghế lưới* mang lại là rất lớn và luôn được sự quan tâm của nhiều khách hàng.

Ghế lưới với nhiều loại màu sắc khác nhau, từ nhạt cho đến màu sắc xanh, vàng, hồng, cam…để cho bạn có thể lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp.Ghế luôn được làm từ chất liệu cao cấp , có độ bền cao, phần lưng được dệt rất chắc chắn, an toàn mang đến chất lượng cao, Ưu điểm đầu tiên của dòng sản phẩm này chính là về độ thoáng khí.
Với thiết kế chủ đạo bằng vải lưới ở phần tựa lưng và vải bọc đệm mút của ghế, tạo ra luồng không khí luôn tuần hoàn lưu thông, nhằm cho người sử dụng luôn mát mẻ không bị bí hơi qua thời gian dài sử dụng.
Sống trong một không gian tập thể thì việc sạch sẽ luôn là yêu cầu tối thiểu và đó cũng là bộ mặt chung cho cả tập thể. Chức năng tựa lưng lưới làm thoáng không khí ở phần lưng nên sẽ không đọng lại mồ hôi, ngăn chặn sự thấm mồ hôi vào đệm. Ghế cấu thành từ chất liệu vải lưới nên dễ dàng làm sạch hơn các sản phẩm nỉ hay da tránh tạo mùi khó chịu.
Ghế văn phòng lưng lưới là dòng sản phẩm ra đời sau, nên nó được thiết kế khá ưu việt khi tổng hợp các nguyên lý động lực học. Ghế luôn có phần tựa lưng được thiếu kế với độ cong cũng như độ lún hoàn hảo, giúp cho người sử dụng có cảm giác ôm trọn ở phần lưng, tránh tính trạng tê mỏi và lưng luôn thẳng khi ngồi sử dụng. Một số loại mẫu mã có thiết kế thêm lót đệm giúp giảm thiểu các hệ lụy đi kèm khi ngồi lâu dài nên nó tránh được khá nhiều các bệnh lý thường xảy ra với nhân viên văn phòng.

Như các bạn cũng biết cái nào tốt và có ưu điểm vượt trội thì giá thành của nó lại khá đắt đỏ. Người ta thường có câu: “ Tiền nào của đó”. Giá thành ghế luôn cao hơn các dòng sản phẩm khác. Đối với ghế lưới, do chất liệu được sử dụng là dạng ghế cao cấp, được nhập khẩu và các thiết kế cũng tinh tế và hiện đại hơn cho nên giá thành sản phẩm cũng có sự chênh lệch. Chính vì thế, đối với các nơi như trường học hay tại các các công ty quy mô nhỏ, họ thường không thể chi một khoảng tiền lớn để mua loại ghế này. Nhưng chính vì giá thành mắc hơn cho nên sản phẩm luôn bền và thời gian sử dụng rất cao. Nhưng với những sản phẩm *bàn ghế văn phòng thanh lý* của Duy Phát thì những sản phẩm ghế lưới văn phòng sẽ có giá khá hợp lý và không quá cao.

Nếu bạn có nhu cầu tìm hiểu rõ hơn về từng sản phẩm ghế lưới, hay muốn tìm mua những mẫu ghế mới nhất, chất lượng nhất thì hãy liên hệ ngay với nội thất Duy Phát.
_*Nội thất văn phòng Duy Phát*
Cuối đường Chiến Thắng, Hà Đông, Hà Nội
HOTLINE TƯ VẤN:
✆ Mr. Duy: 0927.377.868_


----------

